# Wanted: 7mm-08



## The Guide (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking for a Remington 7mm-08 youth model left hand.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

might have more luck in the sale section of the forum. does it have to be a Rem? I know Savage has a lot of lefty bolt guns.


----------



## The Guide (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. I rather have a Remington but I may consider other brands.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

ah yes, the Remington 700 SPS youth model in left hand . 

I have seen a few every once in a while listed on Gunbroker - I thought that one would make a good base for a Scout rifle project .


----------

